# Mara X And the Sage SGP



## ross.mcmanus (Dec 27, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I have pre ordered the Mara X from Bella Barista and it's arriving at the end of the month. Up until now I've been using a Sage Smart Grinder with my old Duo Temp Pro but wanted to get some advice on how suitable it will be with the Mara X.

Am I going to be looking at the for sale section for grinders or will the Sage do for now?

Thanks

Ross


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The machine will fully appreciate and reward a better grinder.


----------



## Boxerman33 (Jul 2, 2019)

I have this combination and WILL be buying a Niche as i use lots of different beans however, as a relative newbie to all things coffee, when i'm working through the week i tend to use the same type of beans and haven't got the time to be weighing in and out and can leave 500g of whatever beans i'm using in the hopper, it's already dialled in so i only need to time my shot.

In no way am i even beginning to compare the SGP to the Niche as regards grind quality, but ease of use for you might be a factor to consider. Think the Niche only has a 50-60g capacity, the SGP is incredibly easy to switch to course grinds for French Press and Pourover too if you regularly use those methods.

All that said, i'll still be buying a Niche🤦‍♂️🤣


----------



## ross.mcmanus (Dec 27, 2018)

Thanks @DavecUK & @Boxerman33

Will definitely be looking to upgrade, but knowing I can get by until I've saved a few quid for a grinder was my only concern.

anyone using a sage grinder with the Mara X that can comment on how they are getting on?


----------



## Boxerman33 (Jul 2, 2019)

Yes Ross i'm using a SGP and the MaraX, working well on certain beans, others take a little while to dial in. (hence wanting a Niche).

There's a few tips on this forum that'll make life easier and i highly recommend watching DavecUK's review, i often re-watch it to try to remind myself of all the stuff i've forgotten to do!

I was in the first delivery batch so have had 10 weeks or so to get used to it but i'm still learning and have only just nailed the steaming (but not Latte Art)!)


----------



## ross.mcmanus (Dec 27, 2018)

Sorry @Boxerman33, I will blame my inability to read your first response on it being late.

Thats good to know then, gives me some hope that I won't be having to upgrade immediately.

What machine did you have before the Mara, out of curiosity?


----------



## Boxerman33 (Jul 2, 2019)

I had a Gaggia Classic and just fitted with a PID (actually had it for 15 yrs). Strangely i never used to drink coffee at home, spent more time going to local coffee shops but have a nice a Jura machine on my desk at work drinking 15-20 coffees a day (honestly)

18 months ago i decided to start using the Gaggia at home, quickly fell across this forum, bought the SGP and installed a PID. Suddenly realised there was whole lot more to this coffee lark than i first thought and got upgraditus very rapidly.


----------



## paul87 (Jun 2, 2020)

I've been using a SGP with a Gaggia Classic for the past 5 years.

I've literally just ordered the new Mara-X and have now seen this post - my wallet cant take any more !

Hopefully the SGP will suffice for at least the first 2-3 months and my shots will still be a marked improvement on what I was getting from the classic?

Also - slight change of subject, but I've just joined the forum and would like to list my Classic in the For Sale section - does anyone know how many posts you need before you are allowed to create for sale threads?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

paul87 said:


> Also - slight change of subject, but I've just joined the forum and would like to list my Classic in the For Sale section - does anyone know how many posts you need before you are allowed to create for sale threads?


 5 or 10 spammy posts should do it


----------



## paul87 (Jun 2, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> 5 or 10 spammy posts should do it


 thank you! - theres 2 already


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

paul87 said:


> thank you! - theres 2 already


Prepare to be swamped when you list!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## siliconslave (Feb 18, 2020)

did you get anything in terms of communication back from Bella - i've got an order in as well and not heard anything beyond the order confirmation.


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

siliconslave said:


> did you get anything in terms of communication back from Bella - i've got an order in as well and not heard anything beyond the order confirmation.


 If you mean ordered the MaraX i emailed Bella Wednesday i think they are hoping back end of next week the first of 2 orders will arrive though i think they have high 40s for dispatch so they'll need check them


----------



## paul87 (Jun 2, 2020)

Ah, I'm waiting my pre order too.

Sounds like it will be another 2 weeks then by the time they have received, checked them over and dispatched them.

Hopefully sooner!


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

paul87 said:


> Ah, I'm waiting my pre order too.
> 
> Sounds like it will be another 2 weeks then by the time they have received, checked them over and dispatched them.
> 
> Hopefully sooner!


 Imagine they will work through in order of who ordered first good luck 👍


----------



## ross.mcmanus (Dec 27, 2018)

I spoke with them and they said they are checking and dispatching them in lots of 10.

Starting with those who pre ordered first and working down from there!

we are nearly there 🙌🏻🙌🏻


----------



## siliconslave (Feb 18, 2020)

I only ordered last week so guess i'll have a bit of a wait, got to resist buying too much stuff before it turns up, but i'm sure I do need a bottomless PF to start with don't I, and maybe a IMS basket to go with that...

Resisting the flow control kit for now though 😃


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

siliconslave said:


> I only ordered last week so guess i'll have a bit of a wait, got to resist buying too much stuff before it turns up, but i'm sure I do need a bottomless PF to start with don't I, and maybe a IMS basket to go with that...
> 
> Resisting the flow control kit for now though 😃


 Bit of luck 10 days or you'll be in business. Enjoy


----------



## siliconslave (Feb 18, 2020)

Border_all said:


> Bit of luck 10 days or you'll be in business. Enjoy


 hope so, its a 40th birthday present to myself which is (now) in 9 days


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

siliconslave said:


> hope so, its a 40th birthday present to myself which is (now) in 9 days


 Fingers crossed sneaky feeling they will ship is quickly as they can 😁


----------



## ross.mcmanus (Dec 27, 2018)

Delivery coming today! Now the fun starts! 🙌🏻🙌🏻


----------



## siliconslave (Feb 18, 2020)

Border_all said:


> Fingers crossed sneaky feeling they will ship is quickly as they can 😁


 Just got the shipping confirmation - now to negotiate with the wife on not waiting to open till next week


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

siliconslave said:


> Just got the shipping confirmation - now to negotiate with the wife on not waiting to open till next week


 Me thinks negotiations will go your way. Especially when you explain you need to check its not broken lol. Sounds like Friday so plenty of fun for the weekend 👍


----------



## Bicky (Oct 24, 2019)

Assuming medium - dark roasts, you'll get on absolutely fine with the SGP. I've been using it with my Mara X with decent results, and I've also found the grind setting to be in the ball park of what I was already using with the Classic before, so you should have no issues dialing it in. I don't use super light roasts so I can't say anything about those.

I've been on the Bella website every day for the last few weeks checking for stock of the Mignon Specialita, fully intending to buy one, but I've now actually decided to take a punt on the 1Zpresso JX Pro hand grinder, so really interested to see how I get on with that! 😎


----------

